# Burst.net circling the drain?



## raindog308 (Jun 24, 2014)

https://support.burst.net/index.php?/News/NewsItem/View/63/burstnet-update-termination-of-services

(FYI, their https is screwed up)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 24, 2014)

Been a pretty steady downhill slide with them it seems.


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess VolumeDrive came out on top


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 24, 2014)

They burst.


----------



## betatester (Jun 24, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> They burst.


 I see what you did there, nice.


----------



## drmike (Jun 24, 2014)

So, if I am reading this correctly:

1. Burst is discontinuing customers on dedicated servers.

2. Burst is continuing colo.

3. Bust is LIKELY discontinuing VPS.

4. Bursted is doing this because..... the leasing company wants their gear back?

Burst.net is recovering all those IPs.... They are sitting pretty on 283,136 IPv4 IPs. see:  http://bgp.he.net/AS21788

So.... Let me guess?

Burst / DigiPlus is trying to recover their "investment" by selling off the IPs?


----------



## splitice (Jun 24, 2014)

Got this email for my VPS service too, VPS went offline 2 hours before and hasnt been seen now for 5 hours. I don't expect Ill ever see it again (no big loss).

I remember predicting one month for their demise, they outperformed this and lasted two. No big loss, I suspect their only remaining services where those moving slowly or with account credit due to their crappy billing system (and inability of support to refund for their mistakes).


----------



## drmike (Jun 24, 2014)

Burst.net the only company that can drive more forums views and posts than a GVH scandal.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 25, 2014)

From the looks of it sharktech bought their LA customers?

Sharktech?

EDIT - I should probably explain this post a bit. This isn't a slag at sharktech but more I'm very confused as to why they would be interested in non ddos protection customers. Did they decide to push into the budget non-filtered market? I know I saw a post about them offering in LA now, but it was filtering and not budget priced.

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't think Shartech is taking over them given I havent received anything about my server, Ill ask Tim for confirmation.

I got this email from BurstNet today, it looks about right - lets play spot the spelling mistake 



> Hello ,
> 
> We have great news, we have just reached a deal with Hostwinds.com another provider of VPS services. They have agreed to migrate all active Burst.net vePortal Linux VPS client's over to their infrastructure. They will also be offering all client's a full 30 days of free service on their infrastructure. We want to assure you that all of your data will be transferred 100% intact by the Hostwinds team. Hostwinds has agreed to beat or match all current Burst.net VPS prices.
> 
> ...


Given that the L.A VPS I had that was acting as a monitoring proxy went offline over a day ago and hasnt been seen since, I am not holding my breath (or really care). I just kept that VPS alive to cost Burst money (had account credit).


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Hostwinds ehh?  Not familiar with them.... Whoever writes their blog though, wowzers, they pour on the mass fear/terror.  Every post is about a hack, mass fail, extortion, etc.  Ugly.

The Burst migration to Hostwinds is messed up.  Reads like auto info on customer transfer.  Who knows who has customer information at this point.  Burst original, Burst money squad,  NC datacenter, maybe outsourced support (but they seemed to not provide shit for support) and now Hostwinds.com....

For a bunch of vulture capitalists and an owner with an erection for education uniformity, sure are acting like a bunch of dumb chimpanzees.

Anyone paying Burst at this point, should receive a 30 day ban from the internet.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Francisco said:


> From the looks of it sharktech bought their LA customers?
> 
> 
> Sharktech?


Have a source for this?  Interesting.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Have a source for this?  Interesting.


Nope, so.

It looks like sharktech did them a favor to get everyone online but aren't the buyers.

Hostwinds is offering to pick up all the users but they have to signup for new packages as far as I can tell.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

See I thought LA was cost justified with a good paying customer - reason Burst expanded their initially.

Looks like maybe they were chasing the Asian money like so many and that's all it was, considering how easily they are dropping the "asset".

Weird that Shark would be involved and not the buyer... Maybe FDC is the buyer?


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 26, 2014)

> Burst.net is recovering all those *DIRTY* IPs.... They are sitting pretty on 283,136 IPv4 IPs. see:  http://bgp.he.net/AS21788


Fixed that for you.  Burst (hostnoc) is still listed in Spamhaus 10 Worst ISP list.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jun 26, 2014)

Sharktech isn't picking up Burst LA, they're just announcing their IPs until they shut down.  Burst LA is going down, pull out while you guys can.


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh I think I get the situation now.

Hostwinds is a big source of SPAM and misbehaving customers/users.... Quite the peer/partner/etc. for Burst.net.

Right now, Hostwinds is beating out ColoCrossing for the top Scarlet Letter position on SenderBase:

http://www.senderbase.org/static/spam/#tab=3

---> Spam Senders by Network Owner for the Last Day


Hostwinds LLC	8.0	-24.3% ↓	130
ColoCrossing	7.9	-18.5% ↓	349

Do I see a future corporate hitching in the works?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 28, 2014)

Hostwinds has always had massive scale Craigslist spam.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jun 28, 2014)

This all makes sense. Nobody can say they didn't see it coming, really.


----------



## PieLayer-Harry (Jun 30, 2014)

Unfortunately this was expected to happen if we have in mind what all bad decisions they had in past year and how that impacted their clients / services / sales / revenue...


----------



## BlaZe (Jun 30, 2014)

I have had servers with BurstNET. Switched them months ago, I knew they were gonna come down one day.


----------



## merlino (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi 

Anyone here managed to get the VPS back to move data out? Unfortunately I totally missed this. Burst said until 25/07/14, but now this. 
 

I am thinking if there are other users being fucked around like this.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 14, 2014)

Heh. No, Burst is not keeping their colo customers just FYI. They pawned them off on DC74. @merlino unfortunately I think you're SOL. We've had some pretty good success getting peoples dedicated servers powered on for 24 hours so they can transfer to us, but so far we have not had any success with VPS customers.


----------



## iClickAndHost (Jul 17, 2014)

BurstNet proved to be very consistent in ruining everything they had built in the past. 

I hope we never hear about them again.


----------



## webairmetz (Jul 24, 2014)

I have some customers that were on burstnet. they had some major challanges with getting their data restored -  all things considered-  it could have been worse.  glad they are done done


----------



## drmike (Jul 24, 2014)

iClickAndHost said:


> BurstNet proved to be very consistent in ruining everything they had built in the past.
> 
> I hope we never hear about them again.


Well the brothers who founded Burst.net are dicking around the segment.  At last check they were launching a VPS brand.  No idea if they have.  When they do, I'll be reminding everyone.

One of the brothers was seen recently on WHT claiming he was screwed in what happened at Burst and trying to justify things (claims he had no clue what was going on since about the start of 2014).


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 25, 2014)

Crazy.  VolumeDrive took off to create their own datacenter and now Burstnet is down the drain.  I wonder if VolumeDrive every got the rest of their servers.


----------

